# Alberto Chicote suma un restaurante más sin salvar: los 17 que cerraron tras su visita



## Cuenta cuento (23 Feb 2022)

*DIRECTO Siga la última jornada del Observatorio de las Finanzas*





*REPORTAJES*

*El último restaurante en echar en cierre tras pasar por el programa es Casa Pili al que el chef visitó durante la sexta temporada. *
23 febrero, 2022 03:29GUARDAR

 ALBERTO CHICOTE DEL OLMO
RESTAURANTES
TELEVISIÓN

Laura Soria Vallejo @Lauu_Soria99
*Noticias relacionadas*

Muchos restaurantes que han participado en el programa de la Sexta, *Pesadilla en la cocina,* se han quedado con *un sabor agridulce*. No es para menos porque precisamente el chef Alberto Chicote, después de 7 temporadas ha dado un buen repaso a todos ellos. Este 'show' televisivo tiene el objetivo de *intentar salvar establecimientos hosteleros en situaciones límite*, aunque en algunas ocasiones no lo ha conseguido. Es el caso de los *17* *restaurantes* *que han tenido que cerrar* a pesar de que el programa les pagase la reforma. Ya es *uno más* que el año pasado.
Lo cierto es que, a pesar de que Chicote y su equipo se desvivan cada temporada por intentar que no echen el cierre varios *establecimientos mugrientos, desastrosos y muchas veces insalvables*, muchos de ellos denuncian que todo lo que se ve en la televisión no es real. De hecho, en 2017 se creó una *Asociación de Damnificados de Pesadilla en la cocina* que, compuesta por *22 integrantes,* denunciaba que el programa era una estafa y que muchas veces, no se hacían adecuadamente esas reformas. 
En *EL ESPAÑOL* con el objetivo de saber cuales son los restaurantes que han cerrado sus puertas y por qué, hemos elaborado una lista con los *17 que ya no están.*
*Casa Pili (Castro-Urdiales- Cantabria)*
Este restaurante es el último que ha tenido que echar el cierre tras la visita de Chicote durante la *última temporada que se emitió del programa.* Ha sido toda una sorpresa entre el público porque se pensaba que estaba consiguiendo *mucho éxito tras la reforma derivada de la visita del chef.* Durante el programa, las quejas y broncas por parte del cocinero fueron constantes. Incluso,* la dueña vomitó al probar la comida que hicieron en su restaurante para Chicote. *





Casa Pili, restaurante de Pesadilla en la Cocina
El cierre se anunció a través de sus redes sociales que se ha llenado de comentarios de *apoyo y simpatía a la dueña.*
*El Castro de Lugo (Madrid)*
Fue uno de los restaurantes madrileños del barrio de Tetuán que apareció en el programa durante la primera temporada. Además, fue el programa más visto de la historia de la Sexta con *3.010.000 espectadores y un 15,3 por ciento de share.*
Aunque el equipo de *Pesadilla en la cocina* impidió que cerrase durante la primera vez, el panorama era insalvable. Suciedad, comida en la cocina en malas condiciones e incluso el propio Chicote reconoció que la cocina parecía "*un centro de exterminación de personas*".

Captura del programa. La Sexta.

*La Mansión de Navalcarnero (Navalcarnero)*
Chicote definió a este restaurante como *"el picadero de Navalcarnero"* y esta declaración no gusto nada al propietario del restaurante que terminó *por denunciar al programa*. Sin embargo, esta denuncia no prosperó y al final, la falta de éxito del establecimiento hizo que tuviese que cerrar sus puertas. 
*Da Vinci (Alicante)*
Aunque, al dueño del restaurante Da Vinci se le veía encantado con Chicote al final del programa, este restaurante ha sido otro al que* la reforma no le sirvió para salir adelante.* De hecho, el dueño ha afirmado públicamente que los consejos del chef no le sirvieron para nada *y que era todo una farsa. *
*Mosto Tejero (Jerez de la Frontera)*
El Mosto Tejero ya *andaba en la cuerda floja* antes de la llegada del programa de La Sexta. Cuando 'Pesadilla en la cocina' aterrizó en la ciudad del vino no logró evitar el cierre. Se vivieron grandes momentos de tensión entre sus camareros, *al dueño escapando en tractor e incluso, insultando *a sus empleados. Al final, las ganas de Chicote por solucionar los problemas no fueron suficientes y la venta echó el cierre.





Captura del programa en el restaurante Mosto Tejero. La Sexta.
*La Habana (Gijón)*
Este restaurante de Gijón, a pesar de que participó en el programa de rebote al afirmar, en más de una ocasión, que se apuntaron a Pekín Express y finalmente les llamaron para *Pesadilla en la cocina* no se pudo mantener abierto. Quizá el problema, como se reflejaron ellos fue por causas familiares y no tras la visita del tan conocido chef.
*Bajaron las persianas el 30 de noviembre de 2019* y también, se mostraron decepcionados con el programa al pensar que fue un montaje. 
*El Rusiñol (Aranjuez)*
El *Rusiñol de Aranjuez* tuvo que cerrar aunque Chicote puso todo su empeño en salvarlo. Llegó a decir incluso que el pescado tenía *"menos chicha que la pata de una grulla". *
Sin embargo, los dueños de este restaurante *acabaron por abrir nuevos negocios relacionados con la hostelería en Aranjuez.*
*Irlanda (Ferrol)*
El capítulo donde aparecía este restaurante fue uno de los más polémicos porque la dueña tuvo muchos momentos de *tensión con el cocinero*. Incluso, amenazó con denunciar a la productora pero finalmente no lo hizo. 
De hecho, Manoli, su propietaria, f*ue* una de las creadoras de la asociación de damnificados. Ella afirmó que "el programa habría exagerado toda la situación, incluso, colocando grasa en la cocina para dar una imagen que no era real." Sin embargo, poco después echó el cierre.









Captura del programa en bar 'Irlanda' La Sexta

*El Rincón de Montse (Daganzo de Arriba – Madrid)*
Chicote consiguió que El Rincón de Montse cambiase el nombre de su programa a 'El Cucharón Daganzo'. No obstante, f*ue* lo único que cambió porque en 2017 el restaurante cerró sus puertas para siempre. 
El programa se desarrolló entre *enfrentamientos y diferentes crispaciones por parte del personal* y aunque el chef cambió toda la estética del local creando un ambiente moderno y limpio, no pudieron *gestionarlo en condiciones y se volvió a ralentizar el servicio. *
*Phoenix (Elche)*
Poco podía hacer Chicote para salvar esta *sandwichería*. El chef se dio cuenta al grabar el programa de la mala calidad que poseían los platos. Además, durante la grabación, tuvieron *lugar muchas broncas e insultos por parte del personal*. Tampoco ayudaron, los incontrolables nervios de su dueño a mejorar la situación.
En parte, todo esto provocó que meses después de la grabación,* este local tuviese que echar el cierre para siempre. *
*Baltias (Madrid)*
En este restaurante Chicote casi es agredido*.* Al cocinero *no le sentaron demasiado bien las críticas del ínclito chef y a punto estuvo de darle un puñetazo.* Chicote tocó demasiado al otro hombre, al que no le gustaban demasiado sus 'caricias'. Al final, el restaurante ubicado en Madrid acabó por cerrar y ahora está abandonado.
*Juan de Austria (Madrid)*
Tras la reforma de este asador que llevó a cabo el equipo de Chicote para darle una "nueva identidad", no se pudo hacer *nada para que no cerrase.* De hecho, este establecimiento tenía ya malos comentarios y el chef, durante la grabación, tuvo varias *peleas con el dueño y el personal.*




Juan de Austria restaurante captura. La Sexta

*La tarantella (Barcelona)*
Este restaurante italiano reconoce que* la experiencia con el programa fue buena pero no sirvió para que se mantuviese abierto.* Era un intento a la desesperada y, al final, nada pudo hacer el equipo de Pesadilla en la Cocina por salvarles. Además, se trató de uno de los programas más emotivos vividos hasta el momento. 
*Cool Palace (Rivas-Vaciamadrid)*
Este restaurante iraní estaba ubicado en un centro comercial y su principal aspiración era convertirse en la referencia de la comida persa en Europa. Contaba ni más ni menos con una* inversión de un millón de euros*. Sin embargo, a largo plazo la inversión de cientos de miles de euros lastró a su dueño. *Tuvo que acabar cerrando.*
*La Cueva de Juan (Paiporta - Valencia)*
El camarero y el dueño de La Cueva de Juan se pelearon y Alberto Chicote* tuvo que interceder*. Sin embargo, cuando se emitió el programa, el bar ya estaba cerrado y tenía otros dueños. De esta forma, *los nuevos propietarios no quisieron saber nada del programa* y, con respecto al anterior dueño, ya tenía tomada la decisión de *traspasar el local antes de la grabación.*
*Taberna Lolailo (Valencia)*
De entrada, *el acento ya era andaluz.* Sin embargo, se situaba en la capital del Turia. Lo que no le gustó al chef tras su paso por el local fue la carta que calificó como "desangelada". Sin embargo, aunque se hizo la reforma y el restaurante dio un cambio a mejor, todo siguió igual y acabó cerrando. 
Captura del programa en Taberna Lolailo. La Sexta.
*Hot Beach (Alicante)*
En este restaurante todo era un descontrol. Hot Beach cambió de nombre, pero ni aun así consiguió remontar. Era un lugar donde se pudo ver, con la llegada de Chicote, que predominaban *las cucarachas y la suciedad.* Además, nada se podía hacer para frenar aquella 'epidemia'. *Los camareros bebían incluso durante las jornadas laborales. *








Alberto Chicote suma un restaurante más sin salvar: los 17 que cerraron tras su visita


El último restaurante en echar en cierre tras pasar por el programa es Casa Pili al que el chef visitó durante la sexta temporada.




www.elespanol.com


----------



## Rojelio Medio (23 Feb 2022)

Cuenta cuento dijo:


> De hecho, el dueño ha afirmado públicamente que los consejos del chef no le sirvieron para nada *y que era todo una farsa.*



Acaban de descubrir lo que es la TV.


----------



## Ivar_Gilde (23 Feb 2022)

Creo que Hacienda también ayuda en el proceso


----------



## FranMen (23 Feb 2022)

Al menos salvo el programa


----------



## maggneto (23 Feb 2022)

En España, sobran la mitad de los bares y restaurantes que hay


----------



## remerus (23 Feb 2022)

En el 90% de los restaurantes no tienen ni puta idea de cocinar, todo es fritanga y plancha.


----------



## CharlesLeeRay (23 Feb 2022)

Pesadilla en la cocina es la prueba de que sanidad es un chiringuito mas.


----------



## ganado (23 Feb 2022)

Falta el bar 34. Lo llevaban 2 lagartas con pintas de puta que querían ser cantantes. El novio un sin sangre empanado incapaz de hacer una tortilla.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (23 Feb 2022)

que blanditos sois. yo he comido en chinos donde el cerdo agridulce venía con cucaracha, y otra taberna donde los boquerones en vinagre venian acompañados de aceitunas negras.. ah no que tambiñen eran cucarachas.

DELICIOUS


----------



## Israel Gracia (23 Feb 2022)

ganado dijo:


> Falta el bar 34. Lo llevaban 2 lagartas con pintas de puta que querían ser cantantes. El novio un sin sangre empanado incapaz de hacer una tortilla.



Ya me acuerdo. Un poco más y les paga la hipoteca. Normal que no se sumen a la demanda después de la pedazo reforma que les hicieron. A otros le dan una mano de pintura y ponen muebles de ikea. Además saben que eran negados para cocinar.


----------



## Aniquiladordestroyer (23 Feb 2022)

Que mal me cae el gilipollas este


----------



## Saludable-13 (23 Feb 2022)

Si siguen los mismos trabajadores seguirán los mismos problemas, con psicología barata no se solucionan los problemas.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (23 Feb 2022)

es un programa de rojos para engañar a los empresarios de que pueden mantener el plantilla al más haragan impresentable sabotajeador que se soluciona con un evento lacrimogeno. Chicote estafa a esa gente pues sabe bien que tienen que poner a X en la puta calle.


----------



## .Kaikus (23 Feb 2022)

Un familiar de Chicote salvo la vida a mi abuelo, durante la guerra civil española, las amistades y contactos familiares importantes (politicos y militares de alta graduacion), no hicieron una mierda, se pusieron de perfil.

PD- Estaba desaparecido, lo localizo en una checa socialista, negocio con los terroristas asesinos un rescate y acompaño a mi bisabuelo a pagar el dinero del secuestro.


----------



## IMPULSES (23 Feb 2022)

maggneto dijo:


> En España, sobran la mitad de los bares y restaurantes que hay



Pues mire que no lo tengo yo tan claro eso...porque en este país basta con poner 4 sillas y una mesa al lado del infernal tráfico de la capital , para que esté a todas horas llena de bobos/as allí sentados.


----------



## GM:KL&33 (23 Feb 2022)

Los periodistas actúan como si la situación de desastre total que ellos mismos han creado en el último par de años, no hubiese existido.


----------



## IMPULSES (23 Feb 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Un familiar de Chicote salvo la vida a mi abuelo, durante la guerra civil española, las amistades y contactos familiares importantes (politicos y militares de alta graduacion), no hicieron una mierda, se pusieron de perfil.
> 
> PD- Estaba desaparecido, lo localizo en una checa socialista, negocio con los terroristas asesinos un rescate y acompaño a mi bisabuelo a pagar el dinero del secuestro.



Y eso que tiene que ver con lo que se comenta en el hilo??
Ahh sí que salvó a su abuelo y ya es el nieto un crack por decreto....? 
No entiendo una mierda.


----------



## .Kaikus (23 Feb 2022)

IMPULSES dijo:


> Y eso que tiene que ver con lo que se comenta en el hilo??
> Ahh sí que salvó a su abuelo y ya es el nieto un crack por decreto....?
> No entiendo una mierda.



Me encanta contarlo, mi bisabuelo era un industrial venido a menos y solo era un cliente del familiar de Chicote, lo ayudo de manera altruista !!!.

PD- La television solo es espectaculo y entretenimiento, nada mas.


----------



## Ikitclaw (23 Feb 2022)

Rojelio Medio dijo:


> Acaban de descubrir lo que es la TV.



Al menos los del Ramsay mas o menos salian adelante. En españa lo de la tele lo copian todo a lo cutre.


----------



## IMPULSES (23 Feb 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Me encanta contarlo, mi bisabuelo era un industrial venido a menos y solo era un cliente del familiar de Chicote, lo ayudo de manera altruista !!!.
> 
> PD- La television solo es espectaculo y entretenimiento, nada mas.



Bien, me alegro, pida ahora una "ayudita" al Estado y háganos una película sobre la historieta lacrimógena que nos está contando.


----------



## jaimegvr (23 Feb 2022)

*La Cueva de Juan (Paiporta - Valencia)* 

Este era el restaurante con 1 empleado para todo, cocinero camarero limpiador esclavo. quemado al 100%.


----------



## .Kaikus (23 Feb 2022)

IMPULSES dijo:


> Bien, me alegro, pida ahora una "ayudita" al Estado y háganos una película sobre la historieta lacrimógena que nos está contando.



Eres socialista y te escuece la historia ???.


----------



## Guanotopía (23 Feb 2022)

remerus dijo:


> En el 90% de los restaurantes no tienen ni puta idea de cocinar, todo es fritanga y plancha.



¿Y qué problema hay? Si lo haces bien, tienes clientela asegurada con fritanga y plancha, a ver si solo van a existir restaurantes veganos o imitadores del buli.


----------



## Teofrasto (23 Feb 2022)

Pero a ver, si el primero que ha tenido que cerrar dos restaurantes abiertos por el, es chicote, como para ir dando consejos a otros


----------



## Guanotopía (23 Feb 2022)

Ikitclaw dijo:


> Al menos los del Ramsay mas o menos salian adelante. En españa lo de la tele lo copian todo a lo cutre.



Claaaro, los programas de los yankis no están guionizados y son pura pose, eso lo inventó Chicote.


----------



## pagesitofeliz (23 Feb 2022)

Aniquiladordestroyer dijo:


> Que mal me cae el gilipollas este



A mi personalmente nunca me ha gustado en absoluto, mas al contrario del programa americano del cual el copio, no me desagradaba.
Anda que?


----------



## maggneto (23 Feb 2022)

IMPULSES dijo:


> Pues mire que no lo tengo yo tan claro eso...porque en este país basta con poner 4 sillas y una mesa al lado del infernal tráfico de la capital , para que esté a todas horas llena de bobos/as allí sentados.



Eso no significa que sean rentables


----------



## Yomateix (23 Feb 2022)

Es que los programas son absurdos, no pueden estar más preparadoy y guionizados....porque son todos prácticamente iguales. Camareros/cocineros que no respetan al jefe, le vacilan y menosprecian en la cara o beben o etc etc. Y el jef@ tragando aunque el cocinero no sepa ni cocinar. Todos se llevan mal, sueltan basura unos de otros....hasta que llega la conclusión del programa donde de repente todos se dan cuenta de que se quieren mucho y que en lugar de no trabajar, no limpiar la cocina, beber y pegar gritos delante de sus clientes, lo que tienen que hacer es trabajar porque además todos se quieren mucho, pero no lo habían visto hasta que Chicote se lo dice. De situación insostenible a todos quererse mucho y pasar a ser todos muy trabajadores.

Evidentemente los bares/restaurantes que van, lo hacen buscando publicidad y una remodelación del local que no se pueden pagar. Y son conscientes de que han de magnificar hasta el absurdo los problemas porque si no Chicote no los escogería. Otra cosa es que les compense, porque a ver que persona con dos dedos de frente se atreve a ir a uno de esos antros una vez que ya no están las cámaras.


----------



## Ikitclaw (23 Feb 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> Claaaro, los programas de los yankis no están guionizados y son pura pose, eso lo inventó Chicote.



Te lo explico por que creo que no lo has pillado.
Los americanos hacen lo mismo, todos los putos programas de la tele, incluso los de "telerealidad" (todos esos de subastas, los de coches, cocina, gente viviendo en el monte, etc) estan guionizados. Pero antes de ir a un sitio (en este ejemplo, un restaurante/bar) lo investigan.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (23 Feb 2022)

A ver

Que es espectáculo televisivo, por supuesto 

Que la mayoría de restaurantes no había por dónde cogerlos, también 

Que se iba a la humillación y además luego se editaban las imágenes a gusto de la productora, por supuesto 

Que se merece una demanda por ello, pues hombre, si no quieres que España se entere de lo guardo, vago o negado que eres, no metas una cámara en tu local

El programa de chicote un poco lo veo como el de tunea mi coche. Que dices, a un tipo que lleva las ruedas sin dibujo porque dice que no tiene dinero para cambiarlas, no le metas unas ruedas de 500€ la unidad. A un tipo que dice que abre el coche con un destornillador porque le han reventado las cerraduras para intentar robarle, no le metas 10 monitores y dos xbox 

Pues esto lo mismo, por mucha pasta que le metas en redecorar y muchas ideas o lecciones de cocina que le des, si no vale para ello, lo mejor es que cierre, porque a los dos días la cabra va a volver a tirar al monte y va a volver a tener un servicio pésimo y a palmar pasta


----------



## jaimegvr (23 Feb 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> ¿Y qué problema hay? Si lo haces bien, tienes clientela asegurada con fritanga y plancha, a ver si solo van a existir restaurantes veganos o imitadores del buli.



Hacer fritanga y plancha BIEN hecha no lo hace todo el mundo, hay que saber.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (23 Feb 2022)

Ikitclaw dijo:


> Te lo explico por que creo que no lo has pillado.
> Los americanos hacen lo mismo, todos los putos programas de la tele, incluso los de "telerealidad" (todos esos de subastas, los de coches, cocina, gente viviendo en el monte, etc) estan guionizados. Pero antes de ir a un sitio (en este ejemplo, un restaurante/bar) lo investigan.



Yo el único que he visto medianamente serio, es uno de bares, que vale más que cualquier máster de marketing 

El tío lo primero que hace en pillar un Excel e inventariado todo

Luego le pide la carta y se pone a hacerle escandallo de todo y hacerle ver al dueño, que o sube el precio o tiene que poner un dedo menos de alcohol o dos alitas menos por ración 

Luego hace un análisis de mercado, y evalúa si el target es el adecuado y que hace la competencia para tener éxito y se lo explica al dueño 

Y ya con todo, empiezan a rediseñar la carta y redecorarle el local

Pero chicote, era simplemente, ir al insulto y a sacar mierda. Luego limpiaba y pintaba, pero al dueño, no le había instruido en nada


----------



## ciudadlibre (23 Feb 2022)

viendo lo que pasaba en los fogones, nos ha hecho un gran favor, pues la gran mayoria eran insalubres y faltos de profesionalidad, la excusa de que les ponian grasa, cucarachas, ratones y demas mierda no tiene precio


----------



## weyler (23 Feb 2022)

Esque es normal, si sale enseñando toda la mierda que hay en la cocina quien va a ir


----------



## eL PERRO (23 Feb 2022)

remerus dijo:


> En el 90% de los restaurantes no tienen ni puta idea de cocinar, todo es fritanga y plancha.



Si al menos hicieran bien la fritanga y la plancha, usaran buen producto y en buen estado, tuvieran locales en condiciones, tuvieran higiene y limpieza del primer mundo, tuvieran un minimo de amabilidad con el cliente, y no fueran unos putos ladrones estafadores de mierda, igual podrian funcionar. Pero es que ni tan siquiera 

Aun recuerdo un caso muy sonado en la provincia de alicante, de un tio que salio por ahi diciendo que el chicote era un timador y un difamador, que era todo mentira, que el local se lo habia hundio el, que era todo una farsa, y que blaaaa blaaaa blaa

Y poco despues salio EL PROPIO HIJO DEL DUEÑO, diciendo que su propio padre era un puto BORRACHO, un puto GUARRO, un puto VAGO y un puto LADRON y que todo lo que salia en el programa aun era poco para todas las mierdas que hacia ese cabron, y que lo mejor que podia pasar es que cerrara para que no jodiera, robara, ni pusiera en peligro la salud de mas clientes

Una cosa es que hayan ocasiones en las que si el programa es un poco soso, les pidan que dramaticen un poco alguna peleita entre los empleados para darle un poco de vidilla. O que entre los clientes hayan algunos falsos que sean mas quejicas de la cuenta para escenificar los males del local. O que le gordo tenga que dramatizar con humor cuando prueba la comida para explicar por que es una puta mierda. Pero que los locales son antros, que esos antros estan llenos de mierda y material podrido, que esa mierda la manejan unos absolutos inutiles, y que esos inutiles ademas de cerdos son unos jodidos ladrones, es una verdad como un castillo

Eso es el pais que tenemos. Y esos hijos de la gran puta son los que han asesinado a miles porque ellos no cierran el chiringuito ni 5 minutos


----------



## Chortina Premium (23 Feb 2022)

Y lo bien en que nos lo pasamos viendo los restaurantes Pacos made in Spain


----------



## Tiresias (23 Feb 2022)

- Que sí, hombre, que salís en la tele! ¿Pero tú sabes la de publicidad que eso supone?


----------



## Antonio Blackgooines (23 Feb 2022)

es fake, bares ya cerrados en muchos casos


----------



## Coronel Kurtz (23 Feb 2022)

Yo he visto los 3 pesadillas en la cocina, el yanqui, el ingles( el mas variado) y el español.
En el americano, hay quien cierra o quien cambia de dueño, pero el resto se acaban salvando.
En el español, normal que cierren todos.
Pero es por la mentalidad, allí es su trabajo, y a veces su ilusión y sueño, con trabajo duro y bien hecho , levantan cabeza, a parte de no tener un estado que los asfixia.
En España, pasarle el traspaso de marrón a otro, con el cuento de que ha salido en la tele, todo está arreglado y recién pintado. A parte de que el estado no te pasa ni una.


----------



## Ponalpm (23 Feb 2022)

Esto es viejo ¿no? Es que el Casa Pili lo conozco y se que cerro / cambió de dueños antes de un año después del paso de Chicote.


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (23 Feb 2022)

Subforo Telebasura, ya.


----------



## cienaga (23 Feb 2022)

¿pero vosotros creeis que el chicote es gordon ramsay?
Chicote es un mandado, un contratado, para hacer el paripe de la mierda de local y de lo mal que se llevan todos 
Chicote no escoge los locales, es la productora, quien los escoge, es mas han alquilado locales, con actores durante una semana para hacer programas
y mas aun, hay veces que los que trabajan en la productora van a buscar locales a ver si pueden salir en TV


----------



## vayaquesi (23 Feb 2022)

Tal y como se ha dicho, a ver quién va a un bar de esos sabiendo toda la mierda que hay detrás. Quizá el primer día sabiendo que ha estado Chicote y tal, pero nada más.
Aunque Chicote como personaje no me gusta nada, es verdad que a los restaurantes que va, pues trata de poner un poco orden para que las cosas funcionen, pero problema es que milagros los justos.
Pues si el jefe y los empleados del restaurante no están preparados para llevar tal negocio, entre otras cosas por su forma de ser, y aunque suene duro decirlo, si el restaurante sigue en las mismas manos, como no se ponga a Chicote de forma omnipresente para que eso funcione, pues milagros los justos.
A eso hay que añadir la cultura del trapicheo que hay en este país. Pues si la persona es disciplinada y se trata de hacer las cosas bien, pues ahí el cambio es posible si se ha venido de una mala racha, pero como el dueño sea el típico que hace las cosas de forma paco, pues normal que el negocio se vaya a la mierda.
De hecho aquí un servidor ha visto como han pasado varios restaurantes en un mismo local, y solo uno de ellos ha conseguido sacar el negocio adelante, y eso no es casualidad, pues para llevar un bar, también hay que saber.


----------



## Davidjota (23 Feb 2022)

Normal.
Tú si ves que es un cerdo y tiene la cocina hecha un asco no vas a ir por mucho chicote que haya pasado por ahí y mucha mano de pintura que le hayan dado.
Los guarros no cambian


----------



## Guanotopía (23 Feb 2022)

Ikitclaw dijo:


> Te lo explico por que creo que no lo has pillado.
> Los americanos hacen lo mismo, todos los putos programas de la tele, incluso los de "telerealidad" (todos esos de subastas, los de coches, cocina, gente viviendo en el monte, etc) estan guionizados. Pero antes de ir a un sitio (en este ejemplo, un restaurante/bar) lo investigan.



El que no lo pilla eres tú, en los USA no es que lo investiguen, es que es más cartón piedra que aquí, si tú quieres creer que los restaurantes de allí remontan más que los del programa de Chicote, entonces eres de los que crees que todo en España es malo y fuera son seres de luz, enndofobia de libro.






Kitchen Nightmares Open or Closed - Full 2023 Update List: All Episodes


Our full 2023 Kitchen Nightmares open or closed list shows updates for every restaurant that was featured on Gordon Ramsay's show.




realitytvupdates.com


----------



## Guanotopía (23 Feb 2022)

jaimegvr dijo:


> Hacer fritanga y plancha BIEN hecha no lo hace todo el mundo, hay que saber.



Eso mismo opino yo, pero el otro forero equiparaba no saber cocinar con hacer fritanga y plancha, y para nada, hay que saber para hacerlo bien, y bien hecha es cojonuda.


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (23 Feb 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Si al menos hicieran bien la fritanga y la plancha, usaran buen producto y en buen estado, tuvieran locales en condiciones, tuvieran higiene y limpieza del primer mundo, tuvieran un minimo de amabilidad con el cliente, y no fueran unos putos ladrones estafadores de mierda, igual podrian funcionar. Pero es que ni tan siquiera
> 
> Aun recuerdo un caso muy sonado en la provincia de alicante, de un tio que salio por ahi diciendo que el chicote era un timador y un difamador, que era todo mentira, que el local se lo habia hundio el, que era todo una farsa, y que blaaaa blaaaa blaa
> 
> ...



Que conste que creo que llevas razón.

Pero vaya puta mierda de hijo. 
Por muy borracho y guarro que sea mi padre no salgo en la tele a decirlo.


----------



## tovarovsky (23 Feb 2022)

El que no sarruinao ha sido el caradura listillo fantasma de Chicolote, ese se lo ha llevao bien calentito. En Hispania es fácil estafar a gilipollas crédulos con unas camaritas y la promesa de salir en la telemierda. Si a esos pobres desgraciaos ya les iba antes como el culo, no quiero imaginarme ahora después de todo el asunto del timovirus, las restricciones y los pasaportes. Lo que no entiendo es como quedan aún en pie negocios de hosteleria.


----------



## Yomimo (23 Feb 2022)

Hay qué ser muy retrasado para dejar qué este te haga un programa en tu restaurante y diga qué es una mierda pero él lo va a arreglar...


----------



## 《Judas》 (23 Feb 2022)

Aquello sólo era un programa de reformas paco. 

Pusieron al chicote como podrían haber puesto a manolo y benito.


----------



## ivanito (23 Feb 2022)

Es que a quien se le ocurre. Si das a conocer en televisión que eres un cerdo y un desastre, ¿Quien se va a creer que con una reformilla y 4 recetas que te de chicote por arte de magia vas a dejar de ser un cerdo?
Lo raro es que después de salir por la tele, alguien quiera volver a tu garito, por muy bonito que lo pinten y decoren.


----------



## ivanito (23 Feb 2022)

Yomimo dijo:


> Hay qué ser muy retrasado para dejar qué este te haga un programa en tu restaurante y diga qué es una mierda pero él lo va a arreglar...



Este programa solo sirve para que te hagan la reforma y puedas vender el restaurante más caro a otro que lo coja, si es que lo quiere coger alguien, claro.


----------



## AmericanSamoa (23 Feb 2022)

Una muy mala copia de Gordon Ramsey.


----------



## ivanito (23 Feb 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> es un programa de rojos para engañar a los empresarios de que pueden mantener el plantilla al más haragan impresentable sabotajeador que se soluciona con un evento lacrimogeno. Chicote estafa a esa gente pues sabe bien que tienen que poner a X en la puta calle.



Es un reality, como lo de el jefe infiltrado, donde hasta al peor trabajador le premian por sus malas artes. Ah no, que le premian por hacer teatro, porque resulta que es todo mentira, igual que en el programa este de los restaurantes.
En la tele, como en la política, todo es teatro y mentira.

(Se dice saboteador)


----------



## Jonny Favourite (23 Feb 2022)

El problema en este país es que todo el mundo se piensa que está capacitado para llevar un negocio de hostelería y,claro,como son muy listos no empiezan con algo pequeño que sea controlable y con el que pueden adquirir experiencia. 

Se van a un local con 40 mesas,personal insuficiente, mal pagado y sin profesionalidad, cartas sobredimensionadas,etc

Y,claro,después del arranque ilusionante llega la dura realidad.

Llevar bien un negocio de hostelería y hacerlo rentable es muy complicado.


----------



## ivanito (23 Feb 2022)

Saludable-13 dijo:


> Si siguen los mismos trabajadores seguirán los mismos problemas, con psicología barata no se solucionan los problemas.



Y si sigue el mismo jefe idem. Solo se puede arreglar echando a todos a la puta calle, contratando buenos profesionales y delegando la dirección en alguien que sepa hacerlo bien. Y aún así va a pesar la mala fama durante años.


----------



## ivanito (23 Feb 2022)

IMPULSES dijo:


> Pues mire que no lo tengo yo tan claro eso...porque en este país basta con poner 4 sillas y una mesa al lado del infernal tráfico de la capital , para que esté a todas horas llena de bobos/as allí sentados.



En Madrid si, pero ¿cuántos restaurantes hay en el culo del mundo? Como no lo hagas bien y rule el boca a boca, a tu bar no entra ni dios.


----------



## ivanito (23 Feb 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> ¿Y qué problema hay? Si lo haces bien, tienes clientela asegurada con fritanga y plancha, a ver si solo van a existir restaurantes veganos o imitadores del buli.



Yo conozco uno muy famoso en Palencia, sin mucha limpieza, pero rico, cantidad y barato.


----------



## ivanito (23 Feb 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> Es que los programas son absurdos, no pueden estar más preparadoy y guionizados....porque son todos prácticamente iguales. Camareros/cocineros que no respetan al jefe, le vacilan y menosprecian en la cara o beben o etc etc. Y el jef@ tragando aunque el cocinero no sepa ni cocinar. Todos se llevan mal, sueltan basura unos de otros....hasta que llega la conclusión del programa donde de repente todos se dan cuenta de que se quieren mucho y que en lugar de no trabajar, no limpiar la cocina, beber y pegar gritos delante de sus clientes, lo que tienen que hacer es trabajar porque además todos se quieren mucho, pero no lo habían visto hasta que Chicote se lo dice. De situación insostenible a todos quererse mucho y pasar a ser todos muy trabajadores.
> 
> Evidentemente los bares/restaurantes que van, lo hacen buscando publicidad y una remodelación del local que no se pueden pagar. Y son conscientes de que han de magnificar hasta el absurdo los problemas porque si no Chicote no los escogería. Otra cosa es que les compense, porque a ver que persona con dos dedos de frente se atreve a ir a uno de esos antros una vez que ya no están las cámaras.



Solo les compensa si después venden el local. Pero el que lo compre, como sepa que salio por la tele, igual no se atreve


----------



## Ikitclaw (23 Feb 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> El que no lo pilla eres tú, en los USA no es que lo investiguen, es que es más cartón piedra que aquí, si tú quieres creer que los restaurantes de allí remontan más que los del programa de Chicote, entonces eres de los que crees que todo en España es malo y fuera son seres de luz, enndofobia de libro.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vale, que no sabes leer, que te den macho. Endofobo... la virgen.


----------



## elCañonero (23 Feb 2022)

Yo me alegro que esos tarugos tengan que cerrar sus restaurantes, ya que en primer lugar jamás tuvieron que abrir uno, la restauración no es una broma, los cerdos que se busquen otro negocio donde no sean un peligro.


----------



## ivanito (23 Feb 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> A ver
> 
> Que es espectáculo televisivo, por supuesto
> 
> ...



A lo que hay que unir la mala fama que coges por salir en esta serie. Antes solo conocía lo guarro que eres y lo mala que está tu comida el que haya comido antes en tu restaurante. Después de ese programa, lo sabe toda España.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (23 Feb 2022)

Solo un restaurante era bueno..y resulta que metía unas raciones que hacían perder pasta al dueño


----------



## Jorge de Burgos (23 Feb 2022)

La diferencia con Ramsey es que en la edición USA/Inglesa el tío decía sin tapujos a este y a este échalos a la puta calle.

En España echar a un trabajador, aunque no rinda, te posiciona a la derecha de Lucifer; imaginad eso encima con la tele delante.


----------



## ikifenix (23 Feb 2022)

Los que denuncian supongo que serán los que no han conseguido venderlo, porque en la primera temporada igual tenía un pase, a partir de la primera, la cosa iba de que te reformasen el local para venderlo mas caro.

De hecho, creo recordar que hubo uno que daba mucho el cante, que igual en el pasado ese local fue un bar, pero lo que presentaron se notaba que le habían puesto 4 mesas cutres con sillas, el frigorifico del abuelo, una freidora y poco más para que "diese el pego" de que era un bar y se lo reformasen.


----------



## ivanito (23 Feb 2022)

Jorge de Burgos dijo:


> La diferencia con Ramsey es que en la edición USA/Inglesa el tío decía sin tapujos a este y a este échalos a la puta calle.
> 
> En España echar a un trabajador, aunque no rinda, te posiciona a la derecha de Lucifer; imaginad eso encima con la tele delante.



Es que en España echar a un tío es condenarle al paro, en USA no.


----------



## kerberos (23 Feb 2022)

Bueno, si un restaurante va mal, el 90% de las veces es porque el dueño no tiene ni puta idea de gestionar un negocio. 
Y eso no va a cambiar, salvo que cambie el dueño


----------



## Kartoffeln (23 Feb 2022)

Aún sigue existiendo el de la retrasada de "cocina de intuición" ?


----------



## Dolores Fuertes (23 Feb 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Que se merece una demanda por ello, pues hombre, si no quieres que España se entere de lo guardo, vago o negado que eres, no metas una cámara en tu local
> 
> El programa de chicote un poco lo veo como el de tunea mi coche. Que dices, a un tipo que lleva las ruedas sin dibujo porque dice que no tiene dinero para cambiarlas, no le metas unas ruedas de 500€ la unidad. A un tipo que dice que abre el coche con un destornillador porque le han reventado las cerraduras para intentar robarle, no le metas 10 monitores y dos xbox



El símil de los coches tuneados es muy bueno. Es como el que tiene en venta un coche tuneado y no lo vende ni a la de tres, con todo lo que ha invertido y lo diferente y original que es su coche. No entienden que el problema es que el coche no te tiene que gustar a ti, sino al comprador, y quizá lo que tú crees que es un coche guapísimo para el resto es una horterada llena de pegatinas.

El problema de los hosteleros de "Pánico en la cocina" es que sobrevaloran su negocio y a sí mismos sin dobleces ni teatro, no son conscientes de sus limitaciones y lo que para la abuela es tener carácter y ser además graciosísimo, para los clientes es ser un gilipollas, o lo que para ellos es comida buena para mí es una bolsa descongelada del Mercadona. Si no me dan lo que quiero, me voy a dejar mi dinero en otro lado. Los problemas de esos negocios no los va a resolver Chicote sino un cambio de dueño.


----------



## Guanotopía (23 Feb 2022)

Ikitclaw dijo:


> Vale, que no sabes leer, que te den macho. Endofobo... la virgen.



No hombre, el que dice que en el programa del chicote meten la pata por no saber elegir mientras que en los USA lo hacen mucho mejor porque "investigan", cuando lo dice sin ningún fundamento más que sus cojones morenos, tiene un gran concepto de cómo se hacen las cosas en España ¿a que sí?

Chico, mírate el enlace que te he puesto si es qie sabes inglés, y verás que no es cierto que en el programa original lo hagan mejor, aunque tú seas incapaz de admitir que igual de mierda es el americano que el español.


----------



## Murray's (23 Feb 2022)

Va de experto y prepotente y luego pasa lo que pasa. Cocinar cocinará pero olfato en el negocio 0.


----------



## Sietebailes (23 Feb 2022)

Llamar a cualquier tiracañas hostelero, también tendrá algo que ver,le sumas malas decisiones, adicciones y delirios de grandeza,el resultado no podría cambiarlo ni chicote ni dios que bajará del cielo.


----------



## bocadRillo (23 Feb 2022)

En esa lista falta Picanha, un brasileño al que iba gente de la farándula y Ronaldo en su época del Real Madrid de los galácticos. 
Acabaron convirtiéndose en un bufé de mierda, porque el dueño nuevo, tras el traspaso, se fundió el dinero en putas y dejó de atender el negocio.


----------



## pepero200 (23 Feb 2022)

Todo un éxito el programa del gordo (ahora cabezón) por lo que veo...es como el caballo de atila, donde pisaba no crecía la hierba


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (23 Feb 2022)

CUCARACHAS HACIENDO NATACIÓN SINCRONIZADA EN LA SALSA ALIOLI DE LAS PATATAS MANDAN!!!!


----------



## GatoAzul (23 Feb 2022)

Vamos, que el tipo es un gafe.


----------



## V. Crawley (23 Feb 2022)

A ver, el programa dedica como unos diez días, o ni eso, a cada restaurante. Entre que cogen restaurantes con problemas bastante gordos, sólo dedican un puñado de días a cada restaurante, y el programa tiene una escaleta muy rígida que muchas veces no corresponde con las necesidades del restaurante, el desastre es previsible.

Chicote sólo presenta un programa, no es Dumbledore ni San Antonio, no puede hacer milagros ni solucionar mágicamente un alcoholismo, una dinámica chunga entre los empleados que lleva años así, ni puede conseguir que alguien tenga la disciplina de seguir un plan para ir pagando una deuda de 600.000 pavos, no puede convertir a un tío que no tiene ni idea en un cocinero pro en un par de sesiones.

Y todo esto sin tener en cuenta la situación en España para los negocios pequeños, que es un saqueo y una zancadilla constante. Y también es que hay muchísima gente que se mete a lo loco en negocios de los que no tiene ni puta idea, y empeña todo por ese negocio. No sé qué idea tiene mucha gente de que la hostelería es fácil, no lo es, es muy sacrificada y hay que saber mucho para llevarlo bien, pero aquí hay mucho atontao que se cree que abrir un restaurante es fácil y que mejor ser su propio jefe, luego acaban con deudas de 300.000 pavos y un negocio que pierde pasta cada día que lo abren. A veces da angustia auténtica ver la situación de muchos restaurantes.

No es que defienda al programa, en realidad. Me parece una idea interesante pero muy mal hecha, con un enfoque sensacionalista y superficial. Pero supongo que si intentaran ayudar en serio a los restaurantes sin buscar show, los programas serían más aburridos para el público general y los vería poquísima gente. Al final es un programa que vale para dar empujón publicitario al local. Algunos lo usan para remontar y sacar adelante el negocio (como las del restaurante indio de Madrid con unos cocineros pandilleros que tenían a la dueña anulada, a ese restaurante le fue bastante bien), otros se quedan como estaban, sólo que con sillas nuevas y un montón de cartas nuevas que no usan, y tiran hasta que ya no pueden más y cierran. Otros aprovechan el tirón y la reformilla para traspasar... vamos, que tampoco en ningún sitio del contrato va a poner que participar en el programa te garantiza que el negocio vaya a seguir abierto y funcionando bien durante los próximos 10 años.


----------



## Triptolemo (23 Feb 2022)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> CUCARACHAS HACIENDO NATACIÓN SINCRONIZADA EN LA SALSA ALIOLI DE LAS PATATAS MANDAN!!!!



Yo una vez casi me trago una cuca alemana bien gordita que se metio a la cafetera a la noche y alli se quedo atrapada, no la trage de milagro...

¿Por cierto la cuca alemana se le dice asi porque es rubia?

*Blattella germanica...*
Con todos los turcos que hay ahora en alemania tendran que rebautizarla...


----------



## Tzadik (23 Feb 2022)

Consultoria sacadineros, tíos con mucha labia y argot sacando fallos, enfrentando y vendiendo humo, prometiendo, ilusionando o cosas que no valen para nada pero los dueños quieren oír.


Un paripe todo


----------



## Pato Sentado (23 Feb 2022)

Es fácil de entender, en cuanto se va Chicote vuelven a la situación previa


----------



## poppom (23 Feb 2022)

V. Crawley dijo:


> A ver, el programa dedica como unos diez días, o ni eso, a cada restaurante. Entre que cogen restaurantes con problemas bastante gordos, sólo dedican un puñado de días a cada restaurante, y el programa tiene una escaleta muy rígida que muchas veces no corresponde con las necesidades del restaurante, el desastre es previsible.
> 
> Chicote sólo presenta un programa, no es Dumbledore ni San Antonio, no puede hacer milagros ni solucionar mágicamente un alcoholismo, una dinámica chunga entre los empleados que lleva años así, ni puede conseguir que alguien tenga la disciplina de seguir un plan para ir pagando una deuda de 600.000 pavos, no puede convertir a un tío que no tiene ni idea en un cocinero pro en un par de sesiones.
> 
> ...



5 días
1 graba estropicio sin actuar
2 graba estropicio tras dar él un consejo
3 y 4 cierre para remodelación y Chicote se los lleva a hacer actividades intrascendentes
5 Reapertura.
Imposible solucionar los problemas, que por otro lado el 80% son económicos, que llevan a contratar inútiles y usar congelados y el otro 20% son dueños depresivos incapaces de llevar un negocio así 
En defensa del gordo en las primeras temporadas se le veía más implicado y daba consejos de verdad, luego se ve que pasa en las últimas porque los dueños iban a lo que iban, buscando la remodelación


----------



## El Pionero (23 Feb 2022)

Si eres un Paco,un dejado,un guarro y dejas que tus empleado se suba a tu chepa.

Chicote no hace milagros. No es la virgen de Fátima


----------



## Chas2 (23 Feb 2022)

Haz lo que yo digo y yo no lo que yo hago. Un tío obeso hablando de comida sana; un tío que no limpia exigiendo limpieza. Este es el nivel de la televisión en nuestro país...


----------



## CesareLombroso (23 Feb 2022)

Casa Pili?

una charo bollera?


----------



## El Pionero (23 Feb 2022)

Curioso el del Asador de Valladolid. Que era amigo de Chicote y hace 25 años eran unos de los mejores restaurantes del país. Que iban ministros a comer incluso fue un presidente de Estados Unidos.

Que el tío después del divorcio. Se dedicó a beber y meterse otras cosas. Salió mal con Chicote porqué le cambió la carta y la decoración del restaurante.


----------



## MuchoPiensoParaLosCerdos (23 Feb 2022)

El Pionero dijo:


> Curioso el del Asador de Valladolid. Que era amigo de Chicote y hace 25 años eran unos de los mejores restaurantes del país. Que iban ministros a comer incluso fue un presidente de Estados Unidos.
> 
> Que el tío después del divorcio. Se dedicó a beber y meterse otras cosas. Salió mal con Chicote porqué le cambió la carta y la decoración del restaurante.



Sí el del yugo. Y eso que era su amigo.Era evidente que necesitaba desintoxicarse antes de intentar ayudarle. Necesitaba un psicólogo y si enbargo emitieron el programa a sabiendas de que iba a quebrar. Chicote es un asesino.

Me he visto todos sus programas y los del chef ramsim. No me pilla en fuera de juego como los hijos de puta de masterchef.


----------



## Ungaunga (23 Feb 2022)

El original inglés del que vi un capítulo, era mucho más interesante. Salía también Ramsey y hacia un trabajo de unas dos semanas, mucho más profesional y con más sentido. Tenía un formato de documental y era más coñazo. Hay que reconocer que los yankis son expertos en montar espectáculos.


----------



## Excovid (23 Feb 2022)

En España se usa la palabra "restaurante" con mucha frivolidad.
Con lo bien que se come en casa.


----------



## frankie83 (23 Feb 2022)

Rojelio Medio dijo:


> Acaban de descubrir lo que es la TV.



Mi abuelo ya hace treinta años sostenía que absolutamente TODO lo que aparece en la tele es falso


----------



## ivanito (23 Feb 2022)

Triptolemo dijo:


> Yo una vez casi me trago una cuca alemana bien gordita que se metio a la cafetera a la noche y alli se quedo atrapada, no la trage de milagro...
> 
> ¿Por cierto la cuca alemana se le dice asi porque es rubia?
> 
> ...



Yo una vez hice zumo en un exprimidor manual y menos mal que me dio por levantar la tapa antes de beberlo y vi a tiempo 2 cucarachas orientales de las gordas nadando, y no lo bebí. 
Si me lo bebo y después veo las cucas al lavar el aparato, vomito hasta el alma.


----------



## Despotricador (23 Feb 2022)

Es TV que sólo sirve para entretener.

Y con los tarugos que salen es imposible arreglar nada. Todavía recuerdo a la de las bragas en el altillo. Qué dolor de barriga de reírme.


----------



## Kalikatres (23 Feb 2022)

Aniquiladordestroyer dijo:


> Que mal me cae el gilipollas este



Pues anda que el hijo rapero...


----------



## Bimb0 (23 Feb 2022)

Copia barata de Gordon Rasmsay.

El 95% de sus restaurantes de su programa kitchen nightmares también cerró. 

Os pastorean.


----------



## Chiruja (24 Feb 2022)

Cómo pretende alguien en su sano juicio que algo que sale de la televisión le ayude a salvar su negocio?

Nunca he entendido que la gente se preste a mostrar sus miserias en público poniéndose en manos de nauseabundos programas televisivos.

Hay que estar muy desesperado y tener muy poca cabeza para dar un espectáculo con tu propia ruina.


----------



## Nefersen (24 Feb 2022)

El programa es divertido y además pedagógico. Muchos restauradores toman recortes de lo que ven y mejoran. Lo he comprobado. 

En general, la restauración ha mejorado dimensionalmente en los últimos diez años, y es debido a programas como éste y a Masterchef. Han desarrollado un prurito y un concepto "profesional" de la cocina que influye, y mucho.


----------



## pepeleches (24 Feb 2022)

Pone que el programa termino hace 5 años.

¿Le están echando la culpa del cierre a la visita de este hombre hace al menos esos años y tras el Covid?

'Pelín' demagógico...


----------



## Panko21 (24 Feb 2022)

Todos estaban condenados, o bien xq el dueño es subnormal o tiene unos trabajadores nde mierda a los q no puede despedir xq q no tiene un duro para pagar despidos.


----------



## Cuenta cuento (27 Feb 2022)

Es más falso que judas








Ciclón Chicote en Pesadilla en la Cocina con otro restaurante cerrado (van 17)


Un nuevo restaurante cerrado luego de la intervención de Alberto Chicote y Pesadilla en la cocina ha llegado y con el, toda una polémica.




www.elgoldigital.com


----------



## vayaquesi (27 Feb 2022)

Panko21 dijo:


> Todos estaban condenados, o bien xq el dueño es subnormal o tiene unos trabajadores nde mierda a los q no puede despedir xq q no tiene un duro para pagar despidos.



Totalmente de acuerdo.

Si el dueño es subnormal, ahí hay poca solución, y si los trabajadores son unos holgazanes, o se les manda a la calle o hay poco (por no decir nada) que hacer, lo que pasa es que eso en este país está muy mal visto.

La única excepción es que haya gente comprometida pero que les falte experiencia, que en este país eso también penaliza mucho viendo las trabas que les ponen a los emprendedores.

De cualquier modo cuando un trabajador y/o empresario empieza a hacer las cosas de forma paco, lo normal es que el negocio no salga adelante. Y esa forma de ser, sobretodo a cierta edad, es muy difícil de corregir.


----------



## Panko21 (27 Feb 2022)

vayaquesi dijo:


> Totalmente de acuerdo.
> 
> Si el dueño es subnormal, ahí hay poca solución, y si los trabajadores son unos holgazanes, o se les manda a la calle o hay poco (por no decir nada) que hacer, lo que pasa es que eso en este país está muy mal visto.
> 
> ...



Eso le pasó a la primera tienda de cómics y demás cosas de Guada, fueron los primeros y únicos, había negocio pero uno era Paco y el otro tenía cabeza, que pasó... El que tenía cabeza se piro, el señor Paco empezó a hacer ñapas y pavadas hasta que traspaso a un nuevo dueño, entre tanto salió competencia y el nuevo seguía haciendo el pacuno, ha cambiado de local 2 veces ya creo... No se si habrá o no cerrado.


----------



## Cuenta cuento (2 Mar 2022)

en el año 2017 ya le estaban denunciando 22.








22 restaurantes se unen para denunciar a Alberto Chicote por 'Pesadilla en la cocina'


Los empresarios, participantes de diferentes entregas del programa de La Sexta, se sienten ahora engañados y tienen intención de constituirse como asociación




www.elconfidencial.com


----------



## MuchoPiensoParaLosCerdos (2 Mar 2022)

pesadilla en la cocina y chicote son escoria


----------

